# New Viewliner Sleeper Question



## Brandon C (Aug 26, 2021)

I will be traveling on the Silver Star on September 1st. Does anyone know if they are using the new Viewliner II sleepers on this route? If so which sleepers are the new equipment? We are in Car 9110.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes, they are using the new sleepers on this route. As of yesterday, the 10 car was an old V-1 sleeper and the 11 car was a new V-II sleeper. (I saw 92 pass through Orlando). In July, I traveled on 91 and the 9111 was a new car and 9110 was not.


----------



## Cal (Aug 26, 2021)

At this point we need a copy and paste for each new thread on this one question!


I believe they are running one VII on the Silver Star consist at the moment, not entirely sure which car. I know someone, maybe Penny (Oh she beat me to it), will know.


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you. Will be calling to switch to car 9111. Are they sleepers operating on the front or the back?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 26, 2021)

Back. 2 engines, 2 coaches, cafe, dining car, sleeper, sleeper, baggage.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 26, 2021)

Such a short consist ...


----------



## Cal (Aug 26, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Back. 2 engines, 2 coaches, cafe, dining car, sleeper, sleeper, baggage.


Silver Star has it's diner again? I thought it was off for some reason...


----------



## pennyk (Aug 26, 2021)

Cal said:


> Silver Star has it's diner again? I thought it was off for some reason...


It was off for years, but it is back. Of course, serving only flex meals, but at least there is a pleasant place to sit and enjoy my brownie and wine.


----------



## Cal (Aug 26, 2021)

pennyk said:


> but at least there is a pleasant place to sit and enjoy my brownie and wine.


Surely you meant the delicious Blondie


----------



## Brandon C (Aug 26, 2021)

Rebooked in Car 9111! Thanks for filling me in. 3 calls to Amtrak and they had no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 26, 2021)

Brandon C said:


> Rebooked in Car 9111! Thanks for filling me in. 3 calls to Amtrak and they had no idea what they are talking about.


YAY! I hope you enjoy your trip. I do not see the Silver Star every day, but if I see it before now and next week, and the consist is different, I will post here.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 26, 2021)

You can see the Silver Star daily on the live train cam


----------



## Raleigh11 (Sep 21, 2021)

Brandon C said:


> Rebooked in Car 9111! Thanks for filling me in. 3 calls to Amtrak and they had no idea what they are talking about.


Hi Brandon ! Can you confirm that 9111 was the Viewliner 2 roomette (the new cars with the burgundy color seats) ?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 21, 2021)

Raleigh11 said:


> Hi Brandon ! Can you confirm that 9111 was the Viewliner 2 roomette (the new cars with the burgundy color seats) ?


I am not Brandon, but I can confirm that as recently as last week, the 11 car of the Silver Star was a Viewliner 2. (this was confirmed by a friend traveling and by actually seeing train 92 passing through Orlando)


----------



## Raleigh11 (Sep 21, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I am not Brandon, but I can confirm that as recently as last week, the 11 car of the Silver Star was a Viewliner 2. (this was confirmed by a friend traveling and by actually seeing train 92 passing through Orlando)


Thanks !!!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw the northbound Silver Star (92) pass through Orlando this evening. Same consist as the last time I saw it. The 11 car was a Viewliner 2 (and it was on time).


----------



## Brandon C (Oct 15, 2021)

Raleigh11 said:


> Hi Brandon ! Can you confirm that 9111 was the Viewliner 2 roomette (the new cars with the burgundy color seats) ?



Yes it was. Rooms were nice but the Air Conditioning was awful!


----------

